# John Deere Electrical



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a John Deere LT155 Riding mower. The charging system has failed. In ordering parts John Deere wants to know if it is 3 amp or 15 amp charging system. The engine is a Kohler CV15, according to kohler it only lists a 3amp system. How can I tel weather it is a 3 or 15 amp? My JD dealer say's he has no idea.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

The tractor has lights that come on when you start the tractor. ( if that makes any difference).

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A 15amp charging system should have a voltage rectifier / regulator on the side of the engine shroud with three wires going to it, (2) AC lines and (1) DC output. A 3 amp system should only have one AC wire coming out with a diode to rectify the output. At least as far as I know.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year.


----------

